# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD Technique, for beginners and before sleep.

## Looke

*Introduction*

The WILD technique is infamous to Lucid Dreamers. It has become some what of a complicated concept. I am writing this to offer you a technique which is at its bones a WILD but introduces a method I am sure many use. The benefits of this technique are:

Complete loss of concentration on the physical body.

Powerful fixation. 

Working hand and hand with the subconscious.

Less tedious than the original WILD. 

Access to the dream scape before falling asleep.

Increased Dream Recall (DR)

Less frequent disturbances such as... Flickering eyes, phantom limbs, feeling of motion and trying to clear the mind.

Now, this is from my experiences however I am sure this method will work with others. If differs from the more well known WILD because instead of ignoring or observing you're fully engaging with the subconscious. I have experimented with this quite a lot recently and it has become so much more promising than the more common WILD.

The way this works is you create a visualized scene in your head which you interact with, then allow your subconscious to use Micro-Sleep mini dreams to interact also with the scene. This eventually allows you to slip into a Lucid Dream effortlessly. The diagram below shows the process which I will explain in more detail through out the rest of this thread.

*Relaxation ---- Creation ---- Interaction ---- Partnership ---- Lucidity.* 



*Preparation* 

If you fall asleep easy then lay in a position you feel slightly uncomfortable with, if you don't sleep well then do the opposite and lay in a comfy position. You will want to attempt this before you sleep. Make sure you're nice and relaxed taking care of any physical matters before hand. Now simply attempt to fall asleep for 30 seconds - 1 minute if you're prone to sleep early and 3-5 minutes if you're completely awake or struggle. This should make you feel a lot more relaxed if not then you need to do some relaxation techniques.

*Stage 1 - Creation*

You now need to allow yourself to create a scene to use as your base. It needs to be somewhere you're familiar with an know relatively well. I sometimes let random places just flick through my head for example a few nights ago I used the path I knew well getting home from school when I was 15. The creation is the more harder part of this technique it may need some patience. Once you have chosen your creation it is important to have in your head an A to B. "A" being your starting location and "B" being your destination. It needs to be somewhere that has a good amount of distance in between.

Now imagine you're at your starting point and just stand there and look around try to feel the ground beneath your feet. Do NOT go over board if you are a beginner don't try smell the air, feel the wind and so on. Just focus on feeling the ground. At first your visualization will last for a split second you need to do this so you can emerge yourself in the scene. So keep visualizing until you can hold it down for at least a good 10 seconds. You may struggle but it is the same as day dreaming keep telling yourself this. It WILL become easier. You have created.

*Stage 2 - Interaction*

Now you can hold down the visualization for more than a few seconds, you need to interact with it. Start by either finding objects and holding them, climbing things or simply walking towards your destination "B". For example if you hold an object NOW start feeling it focus on it admire the details of it. If you climb a wall feel the wall and the strain on your body climbing it. If you walk to your destination feel the ground beneath you and keep attention to detail as you update the route you're walking. You have interacted.

*Stage 3 - Partnership*

This is the easy part. Now lets say you're holding a leave and suddenly you're focusing on it and it is now an apple. You're in a partnership with the subconscious. You need to let it help you interact with your visualization let it guide you. If you're walking towards your destination and notice it has become a huge field full of alien cows, you need to keep walking in that field allowing your subconscious to manipulate it. Do not try change it back to your original environment. You need this partnership to allow you into the desired state. You now have a Partnership.

*Stage 4 - Lucidity* 

Now that you have followed the stages you need to just go with it. Two things are likely to happen. You will either become fully emerged in your visualization lucid. Or you will enter a black void of nothingness fully lucid. If you enter this void you need to visualize a scene to enter it will take you there. You're now Lucid.

Thanks for reading I am confident this will work if you attempt it. So if you do have success please let me know.

Good luck. 

Looke (:

----------


## splodeymissile

I think.... I may have inadvertently used this for my first WILD (back during my stubborn phase). Either way, sounds promising.

Really stupid question, though. Is this for when you first go down to sleep?

----------


## Looke

Yeah it is, It works most effectively before going to sleep or having to wake up.. It feels more natural for me too  :smiley: 

Looke (:

----------


## LivinLucid

Some nice tips  :smiley:  I'll try it tonight.

----------


## Looke

Good luck  :smiley: 

Looke (:

----------


## FryingMan

Interesting approach!   I find that falling asleep fantasies/visualizations tend to keep me awake, though.   Maybe I just need to choose less "stimulating" visualisations  :wink2: .

----------


## Looke

Interact with the visualizations with more realism, feel more and sense more make it vivid not just a day dream or a fantasy. Allow the subconscious to have its input. Who knows maybe it will flourish with more "stimulation".

Looke (:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Going to try this today, I did a test last night before bed and it seems very promising.

Thanks for the tutorial. very nice  :smiley:

----------


## Looke

Good luck I am glad it seems fruitful! Make sure to let me know any progression...I feel I can nurture this technique and possibly introduce a proper guide when I have conducted more experiments with it  :smiley:  

Looke (:

----------


## parkmeats

Definitely will try this out. Sounds like something I did last night... I paired a similar method with WBTB and I could feel my body was asleep because I felt the numbness and HH, but I simply wasn't able to enter my dream, even after constructing one. I think this method should help with that problem. However, do you have any advice for how to know when to enter it? Or does it simply happen naturally with the visualization?

----------


## Looke

> Definitely will try this out. Sounds like something I did last night... I paired a similar method with WBTB and I could feel my body was asleep because I felt the numbness and HH, but I simply wasn't able to enter my dream, even after constructing one. I think this method should help with that problem. However, do you have any advice for how to know when to enter it? Or does it simply happen naturally with the visualization?



Entering can be a hard task during a traditional WILD. With this technique you simply allow you subconscious to partner up with you IN the visualization. So If for a moment you are walking in New York then suddenly start to see an ocean appear carry on walking into the ocean, this is you partnering with the subconscious allowing its input and stabilizing you, at any moment you could naturally fall in to a Lucid Dream. This could also work with the smallest change like... You notice the sky goes from blue to pink don't attempt to change this just simply allow it to guide you. Does that help?

Looke (:

----------


## parkmeats

Ah yes thank you! So this technique essentially eliminates the need to consciously "enter" the dream, and instead seamlessly transports you inside because your visualization and the subconscious dream world partner together. I look forward to giving it a try.

----------


## Looke

Actually if you keep your visualization up and fluent you will consciously enter it  :smiley:  

Looke (:

----------


## vuduchild

I had my first (and only WILD) like this. But I did the path from point A to B inside my house. When I arrived to some point, a strange blackness covered me and I appeared in spatial station in the moon. The problem, I think, is the big effort that suposes imagine the visualization.

----------


## Looke

Visualization becomes more easy as you become drawn into the scene. The first 5 minutes of trying you will often lose your concentration consistently. Keep with it!

Looke (:

----------


## ModernShaman

I am a beginner, and I actually just made this account so I can ask you a question on your technique. First of all I wanna say that this method seems promising, so I hope it works  :smiley:  But fter the first step do I leave my eyes closed? Wouldn't I just fall asleep right away?

----------


## VagalTone

It reminds me of the dream lotus and flame technique, and also Tholey's OBE techs. Interesting that you can do it at bedtime. How long did it takes at bedtime ? How many times you do it during the night? After every awakening? Happy lucids  :wink2:

----------


## StephL

Sounds great!
How is it going - you do get LDs like this yourself, or don't you?
I was a bit confused, when re-reading:





> I have experimented with this quite a lot recently and it has become so much more promising than the more common WILD.



Like VagalTone - I'd like to know how you fare with it!

----------


## Looke

I have had 4 Lucid Dreams last week from it, after trying 5 out 7 nights... I Also Had 1 DILD... and High Dream Recall with 2 - 3 vivid non-lucid dreams. When I said it was seemingly more promising I meant to be used more commonly than the other WILD technique.

So last weeks success rate was 80%. I like this number  :wink2: 

Looke (:





> It reminds me of the dream lotus and flame technique, and also Tholey's OBE techs. Interesting that you can do it at bedtime. How long did it takes at bedtime ? How many times you do it during the night? After every awakening? Happy lucids



Apologies to VegalTone sorry I didn't purposely ignore your question, so here come the answers  :smiley: ... It takes around 20-30 minutes usually some times it can be 10-15 minutes. You could use the technique again when you awake however the common WILD it more successful upon awakening. I have done it twice in a night but when I awoke it was more of struggle to maintain the visualization. I think the brilliant thing about this technique is it works better straight from bed. Hope it helps don't hesitate to ask for more info!

Looke (:

----------


## VagalTone

I dont know if i can get a good rewarding dream at bedtime. I know some guys do, whether rem or non-rem dreams i'm not sure. So, i think you must be aware that most people don't WILD at bedtime. Maybe that's a myth? Idk, the fact is that most fail or take too long to get to rem. Hope you keep your success rate !

----------


## Looke

You just need focus... I dream a lot the minute I fall asleep in non-REM and instantly wake up after. I am very aware that WILD seemingly fails a lot before bed. However if you visit an Astral Projection/OBE forum you here many people talk of WILDing/Phasing or the same method but having much more success at bed. I feel people have been put off. The mind is more powerful than hearsay...Just my opinion. 

Looke (:

----------


## FryingMan

I've been trying this a few times when attempting to get back to sleep in the morning and finally started noticing the subconscious-supplied elements.   Noticing them however almost always brings me back to alertness/being awake.

----------


## Looke

I think I understand what you mean. So you will be visualizing and the subconscious takes over and after you realize its took over and snap out of it, it feels like you have awoken from a mini dream. Correct? If not please explain further so I can help. If this has been the case then here is what I think is happening. The reason I name it a partnership between you and the subconscious is because that is what it is. You keep you awareness and your subconscious guides you. What it seems like is happening to you is your subconscious has most of the control this may be due to being too tired and attempting from waking at night. I suggest you try it at bedtime. This is why I like the technique its full potential is before sleep. Good luck.

Looke (:

----------


## FryingMan

> I think I understand what you mean. So you will be visualizing and the subconscious takes over and after you realize its took over and snap out of it, it feels like you have awoken from a mini dream. Correct?



Yes.   I admit I was trying it as a mid-late morning get-back-to-sleep technique hoping perhaps to fall into a WILD.    Interesting that you say to do it at bedtime...

You mentioned your success with the technique, but what is your lucid dreaming frequency without this technique?

----------


## Looke

With out this technique erm quite little I have had 2 DILD's and 5 WILD's and about 9 Using thise method this has been 2014 only. I get Sleep Paralysis every other night so have frequent OBEs. Actually I have had 2 or 3 SSILD also..

Looke (:

----------


## VagalTone

> *You just need focus*... I dream a lot the minute I fall asleep in non-REM and instantly wake up after. I am very aware that WILD seemingly fails a lot before bed. However if you visit an Astral Projection/OBE forum you here many people talk of WILDing/Phasing or the same method but having much more success at bed. I feel people have been put off. The mind is more powerful than hearsay...Just my opinion. 
> 
> Looke (:



I have never been able to WILD from visualization..but that must be cool  :wink2:  BTW, how do you rate yourself in terms of attentional stability and visualization vividness? Those would be two important required factors, would you agree?

Your original idea of «partnership» seems very close to what is described in EWOLD regarding the «dream and lotus flame technique»





> Observe how the image of the flame in the lotus interacts with other images that arise in your mind. Do not
> try to think about, interpret, or concern yourself with any of these images, but, under all circumstances,
> continue to maintain your visualization.



And in the original _Openness Mind_, by Tulku Tarthang, you can find an even richer description of the process. If you can understand spanish  :smiley:  ( if not try google translator  :tongue2:  )





> Continúe manteniendo la imagen del loto y de la llama, y observe cómo los pensamientos surgen, y cómo la imagen visual del loto se entrelaza con ellos. Dese cuenta de que esos pensamientos y esas imágenes reflejan sus asociaciones pasadas y presentes y sus proyecciones futuras. Observe este proceso, pero siga concentrándose en el loto, para que su visualización se mantenga clara.
> Es posible que otras imágenes sigan surgiendo en su mente, y que sienta que le es imposible liberar la mente de pensamientos, ni siquiera por un minuto. No se preocupe por los pensamientos; simplemente observe todo lo que aparezca. Aunque otras imágenes y pensamientos surjan en la mente, mientras el hilo de la visualización se mantenga intacto, ésta pasará al sueño. Sin embargo, si trata de interpretar o ‘pensar’ acerca de su visualización, romperá el hilo; se creará un vacío entre el estado de sueño y el de vigilia, y su visualización y su estado de consciencia se perderán. Su consciencia se perderá en el sueño, de modo que tenga cuidado: no fuerce la visualización; simplemente deje que tenga lugar, pero continúe concentrándose en el loto.



Edit: This is just to say that your partnership idea has a very good support, not to say that you didn´t have a great and original idea  :smiley:

----------


## Looke

The concept of my term "partnership" was me trying to explain it the easiest way possible. In actual fact this was just my attempt to put forward a concept I have been working on and have took bits and bobs from here there and everywhere. I won't lie I have not come across the dream and lotus flame technique. This was more me trying to help beginners I am sure others use this technique all over the world. Most techniques involving conscious exits are based on WILD its means all achieve the same ends. My dream stabilization using this technique is normally quite solid as it is consistent the moment I enter the visualization same with the normal WILD. However my stabilization is shockingly poor when I wake up mid way through the night and enter a dream or have a rare DILD. My visualization is poor for the first 5 minutes but after 10 - 15 minutes its quite strong. Hope that helps.

Looke (:

----------


## ChrisIsAnOwl

awesome guide. But I was wondering do I have to partner this with WBTB method? ::lol::

----------


## 2Jupes

> You just need focus... I dream a lot the minute I fall asleep in non-REM and instantly wake up after. I am very aware that WILD seemingly fails a lot before bed. However if you visit an Astral Projection/OBE forum you here many people talk of WILDing/Phasing or the same method but having much more success at bed. I feel people have been put off. The mind is more powerful than hearsay...Just my opinion. 
> 
> Looke (:



I've always felt there was a lot of potential at bedtime but we are constantly reminded that WILD attempts are futile until we are bordering on REM at 4a.m. I've personally logged hundreds of interesting dreams within the half hour after first falling asleep. I have no clue if they are non-REM dreams or if my cycles are not traditional but about a third of my lucids were early-night DILDs. I've stopped trying WILD at bedtime but I'll try your suggestions and let you know what happens.

----------


## insideout

Neat, I've tried something similar, but not quite.
I think once I finish my 30 days of trying SSILD (in a couple of days), I will try this technique for 30 days.

----------


## Ramin2097

Is it really possible?!dude thank you so much.I can't wake up in the middle of night because I have to wake up too soon for school.
BTW is it good for beginners who haven't experienced lucid dream yet?
This one is stupid but anyway ::D: oes noise interrupt your attempt?
and in every guide about WILD which I read they said that it's too hard or even impossible to WILD right before bed.While you say with this method we can WILD in about 15 minutes.
Thanks

----------


## Bobblehat

I've been working with techniques I'd categorise as "interact with HH" techniques. I tweaked SSILD, because SSILD can produce HH for me fairly quickly sometimes. The idea I was toying with was that I'd want to produce HH that I'd be spatially aware of  - are they appearing above me, level with me, or below me? The idea being that I would find myself either flying from the start of an LD, or I'd get the idea to fly, due to my increased spatial awareness. Here's how that version of SSILD was performed:

1) For the visual part I'd lie on my back and "see" the ceiling of my bedroom. Not extreme visualisation, just a gentle awareness of the ceiling above me instead of the "black void" you see when you close your eyes. 
2) For the feeling part I'd focus on the feeling of my body lying horizontally in bed. You could say I "focused on horizontalness". 
3) For the hearing part I'd focus on the room below me downstairs, like I was trying to hear sounds from there. 

So there are three levels focused on in this version of SSILD - above me, level with me and below me. I would - fairly passively - log where the HH (which could be sounds, voices and half-images) occurred. I've only tried it once so far and experienced a very vivid dream when I saw water from the sea climbing up levels in a field. Interesting. It's also worth noting that I don't want to mess with the basics of SSILD too much so that it can be just the SSILD alone that could produce an LD (SSILD hasn't got a good track record for producing LDs in me, but it does increase my dream vividness). Belts and braces, maybe. 

Incidentally, I've done a SSILD experiment where I'd imagine I'm doing SSILD above the ground - like I'm lying on a cloud or something. That has produced dreams where I'd be up in the air, but not enough to make me lucid. Maybe an extra component would improve this?

----------


## LDleader

This sounds really promising. I will try it tonight.

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi!
I just found this and I like the idea! I always wanted a technique to use when first going to bed! I think I will combine this with my proven "phase" technique that I will do after "WBTB".
But I am curious... Many people promised to report results here but none did! What happened? No success at all?
Even Looke seems to be away - didn't reply to Ramins post...
Nevertheless, if I manage to do it, I will report here!

----------


## Ramin2097

> But I am curious... Many people promised to report results here but none did! What happened? No success at all?



Hi.Same here.Hope you post your results.
I tried to do it.But the noises kept distracting me and finally gave up...Maybe a quiet night I try it.
BTW check this method also:flowofmysoul tutorial
It really sounds promising.As soon as I find a way to not bother others with the noise or a headphone that doesn't f**k my ear I'll try it.
Good luck  :wink2:

----------


## GDreamer

I'll give it a try.
Wish me well.
Looks promising.

----------


## SearcherTMR

Ok, I gave it a try last night.
After relaxing and getting ready to drift, I imagined I was just outside my home and then started walking. I kept losing and getting again the imagery. At some time different, quite bright images started appearing. Not similar to my image but different. I watched them but as soon as I looked at them, they disappeared. Tried to continue my own images but I drifted to sleep without realizing it...
I will try this again but didn't see anything interesting in this first try.

----------


## SearcherTMR

> ... check this method also:flowofmysoul tutorial
> It really sounds promising....



Hi,
Yes, I liked it. I will definitely try the audio book thing...





> ....As soon as I find a way to not bother others with the noise or a headphone that doesn't f**k my ear I'll try it...



Yep, sleeping with a partner is quite a problem for this - both for audio queues and for recording your dreams...
However I did find sth that is quite helpful:
In the REM-Dreamer web site, there is a pic that has a flat headphone:image.jpgSo, I stripped a pair of headphones from their cases :image.jpgand attached them to my REM-Dreamer :image.jpg. You can also attach them to a sleep mask if you don't have a device. It's not perfect, but way better than any other for sleeping on your side!

----------


## StephL

I would love to find out that this works for me.
And to give it a proper chance I guess you needed to try it for a while.
I felt very close to it the couple of times (?) I tried, also at bedtime, but like Fryingman, somehow when stuff got realistic and tending to 3D - I got a small shock, sort of - adrenaline rising and that was it then. It happened for several times until I gave up on it, I wasn't able to control the physical arousal (not what you might be thinking of now, Fryingman - rather a fight/flight response.. ::D: )

----------


## LDleader

whenever i try this technique i always fall asleep in the creation stage. any suggestions to fix this?

----------


## SearcherTMR

> whenever i try this technique i always fall asleep in the creation stage. any suggestions to fix this?



In the first post (description), the OP says that if you fall asleep easily, do not get comfortable. Start the technique from a less comfortable position in bed.
I would also add: don't do it when you are very tired. I tried it - and will try it again - in days that I had taken some naps during the day and wasn't very tired at bed time. 
Another thing might be to actively try to stay aware during the creation process. 
You could, for example, repeat to yourself that "I am aware now" as you are looking at your creation. This works very well for me to prolong my awareness while falling asleep.
Just some thoughts, but hope this could help!

----------


## SearcherTMR

I gave this another try yesterday, without interesting results. After deeply relaxing, I started the creation process but I never achieved stable images. I guess I am not good at visualization... I kept imagining my scenery but kept loosing it. I went on to interaction - walking and climbing - although I never achieved a stable image in the first place. This made me wide alert and I knew it was leading nowhere. So, I  just relaxed again, and drifted to sleep....

----------


## Katsuno

I used to do something similar to this often when I experimented with daydreams some months ago. 
Usually I'd call them lucid daydreams, as I only reached the stage of indulging all my senses in the visualization (I actually started to feel, hear, see and taste/smell things), but half of my awareness was still grounded in reality. 
You can do this anywhere at any time, basically. Most of the times I did it while I was sunbathing on my balcony.

The only struggle with this is finding a position which prevents you from falling asleep fast, but at the same time doesn't prevent you from getting relaxed and tired.
Thanks for posting your tutorial, while reading it I got motivated to do this again  ::D:

----------


## yaya

> Neat, I've tried something similar, but not quite.
> I think once I finish my 30 days of trying SSILD (in a couple of days), I will try this technique for 30 days.



if you make a thread in this regard, i will join too! we should give a method at least one month to get result from it. then they become our second nature. now SSILD is part of me after 2 month of consistent practice, so this technique can be like that if i practice it well.

----------


## insideout

Although I had some success the first time I tried this technique, for some reason it has been difficult for me. Most of the time I have trouble visualizing anything and don't stay focused.
I know I've had success with a similar approach in the past, but most of the time I get nothing. I'm not sure what it is that makes those few times work out. There must be some subtle difference in what I'm doing or when I do it.

----------


## Katsuno

> Although I had some success the first time I tried this technique, for some reason it has been difficult for me. Most of the time I have trouble visualizing anything and don't stay focused.
> I know I've had success with a similar approach in the past, but most of the time I get nothing. I'm not sure what it is that makes those few times work out. There must be some subtle difference in what I'm doing or when I do it.



Try it while sitting upright/meditating. If you stay relaxed for a while, you'll get vivid thoughts automatically. The longer you wait, the more vivid those images will become. Usually after 5-15 minutes of not moving much you should start to get vivid daydreams. Also, when you sit upright it keeps your focus/awareness up a lot easier. With the right mindset, you can WILD with this while sitting anywhere or even when you're meditating  :wink2:

----------


## azurastar

I found that WILD is definitely my easiest and most natural way of going Lucid. All others seem hard. Actually, this is what I did the first time. I laid down and was waiting for sleep. Put on some AMAZING binaurals (Neuroscape - try it) and began visualizing a comforting scene. I made a waterfall place, with a beautiful bridge and I imagined falling down the waterfall, but focusing on the water instead of the pain that would come when I reached the rocks at the bottom. My subconscious took over, and made me lay down at the bottom of the waterfall and it made shadows appear, I was getting tired but wasn't letting go of my consciousness. I began feeling vibrations and sensations, and soon I felt wet from the water—amazing! But it didn't last long because I was awakened from my sleep. I still don't feel comfortable doing this at the beginning of sleep because these dreams don't last long and my family tend to be awake. The dreams are more vivid when REM.

----------


## TDHXIII

Looks promising, i'll stick with this technique for the time being. I'm confident that this will work. Going for a shot tonight. Will update on progress.

_1- Well. I can't seem to relax with any technique, i confirmed today. I will have to see through some relaxation techniques.
2- I have found a way to relax. It's very easy too, i can feel it already._

----------


## AwakenAngel

As everyone has said above this technique does look promising and I would definitely be trying it out in the next half an hour  :smiley:  thanks!

----------


## sueño_stereo

I´ve read the tutorial and it's very promising. I used to have lots of LD (5 or 6 years ago), 2 or 3 weekly, and I was amazed on how I was able to control them more and more with time. I don´t know what happened but I lost the ability, now I have LDs, luckily, twice a year. I haven´t try hard to have them back, because I didn't had a technique back then, I just realized I was dreaming and that's it. Now I want to focus on some way to have LDs on demand (easier said than done), but first I have to convince myself that is possible. I will definitely try this technique, I can´t remember a better experience than what lucid dreams offer. Thank you for the tutorial.

Enjoy your dreams!

----------


## ThreeCat

> You just need focus... I dream a lot the minute I fall asleep in non-REM and instantly wake up after. I am very aware that WILD seemingly fails a lot before bed. However if you visit an Astral Projection/OBE forum you here many people talk of WILDing/Phasing or the same method but having much more success at bed. I feel people have been put off. The mind is more powerful than hearsay...Just my opinion. 
> 
> Looke (:



I don't think sleep cycles are hearsay.  If we are all enjoying WILD at bedtime, when exactly are we falling into deep sleep/dreamless sleep?  I would be interested to see how many users can have successful bedtime WILDs using this technique; based on personal experience of FAC at bedtime, as well as the science and literature supporting it, I would say the success rate would be rather low.

The technique itself reminds me of Thomas Yuschak's "seeding" technique described in his book and sounds very interesting.  But this technique will be much more fruitful practiced on a WBTB, or in the last few hours before waking.  Just like any other WILD technique.   :Insomnia:

----------


## DenMorke

Looke hi.

A dumb questiom from a rookie. Can we call it visuaçization and/or hipnagognic halucinations those low defined images that appear in the back of our eyelids, mainly black with greyish-dark contourns?

----------


## nordinloves

for how long do you need to visualize??

----------


## Spock

Just found this thread! This technique worked really well for me in my teens, but I knew it as VILD (V for visualization), and found it elsewhere, although this description is much better!

On a related note, another wild technique also uses visualizations but incubates the visualization (and keeps it the same for all attempts). It goes by the names WILD, VILD, and IILD (for incubation) - but regardless how you call these forms of WILD, they are worthwhile to try.

Haven't done this one in a really long time! Will give it a try today.  :;-): 

DenMorke,

The things you describe are HH (hypnagogic hallucinations) and they usually form on their own. Focusing on them is not a good idea, usually leads to only increasing their effect and tensing you out. These should be ignored, playing in the background, if they appear.

Looke refers to pre-dreams which also form sometimes before the real dream. In regular WILD, as Looke said in the original post, you should just watch them play out and wait for the actual dream.

Looke's method (VILD) differs from regular WILD in that you essentially "fake" a pre-dream by creating an artificial visualization. By slightly "interacting" with it you make it like a natural pre-dream, which helps you maintain lucidity and ignore HH, and that will lead into a real dream.

nordinloves,

It depends on your state and other factors. You shouldn't time things like that (because then you think "am I doing it too slow?", etc.), it's more of a feeling thing - you need to chose a very familiar setting, than visualize the familiar and short scene and if you're in the process of falling asleep, the visualization should start feeling more "real" which is when you interact with it. This is why Looke separates the process into "Relaxation, Creation, Interaction". You need to feel when the creation is ready, and only then you "run the scene" and interact with it.

----------

